# Register boot install for remodel



## Pcnerd (May 15, 2015)

Hello,

I need to move my wall vent to the ceiling near by.  I work with most things but never HVAC.  

Can somebody verify these are the right steps.  Saw some general videos.

1) Frame surrounding with 2x4 on ceiling near original location.

2) Use this boot (image) and slide it down from top  flush with drywall on ceiling.  Screw on the sides.

3) Slip existing duct into boot collar and zip-ties inside layer and use HVAC tape.  Pull outside layer over and use more tape.

4) Install register (choose same size as the boot can).

Thanks for checking.


----------



## buffalo (May 16, 2015)

That boot is typically a boot for a floor register. Assuming you could find a sidewall grill that size with flanges , with screw holes , your plan would work. 

What would be alot easier is a grilllike this . You cut a round hole in the drywall ( I believe they come with a template)  . pull your flexible duct through the hole and connect it to the grill with , what I would call panduit straps (large zip ties) . Put the grill into the hOle and screw it. It has pre-installed screws that when you tighten , has arms that catch the upper side of the drywall.


----------



## Pcnerd (May 16, 2015)

buffalo said:


> That boot is typically a boot for a floor register. Assuming you could find a sidewall grill that size with flanges , with screw holes , your plan would work.
> 
> What would be alot easier is a grilllike this . You cut a round hole in the drywall ( I believe they come with a template)  . pull your flexible duct through the hole and connect it to the grill with , what I would call panduit straps (large zip ties) . Put the grill into the hOle and screw it. It has pre-installed screws that when you tighten , has arms that catch the upper side of the drywall.




I see what you mean.  I installed ceiling speakers the same way.  Its weird that the big stores in calif doesn't carry them.


----------

